# This one should go quick. Schwinn yard art Plymouth MI



## Majdotkool (Feb 23, 2022)

Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 23, 2022)

How come something like this never comes up close to me? 😡
I'd be all over that one...


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 27, 2022)

SOLD


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 27, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> How come something like this never comes up close to me? 😡
> I'd be all over that one...



Your not old enough yet, 55+ and they find you haha


----------

